# a statue of you.



## escorial (Sep 25, 2013)

if posterity decides you will have a statue in your honour..what position would you be in and were would you like it placed?


----------



## dale (Sep 25, 2013)

i'd want my effigy to be immortalized as the standard mold for fire hydrants. that way all dogs could have their day when they         on me.


----------



## The Tourist (Sep 25, 2013)

Not a statue, too presumptuous.  I would like my bleached bones crafted into some form of a Sicilian bauble or a Harley-Davidson "bar and shield," affixed to a chain of sufficient length to dangle in Charlize Theron's décolletage.

Fame is fleeting, but I'd get to motor boat Charlize...


----------



## escorial (Sep 25, 2013)

ha..dale....The Tourist a statue..ok..ha


----------



## midnightpoet (Sep 25, 2013)

Since I've felt a lot of times that life in general has screwed me deep, probably bent over.  Might as well, lost my cherry a long time ago.


----------



## bookmasta (Sep 25, 2013)

In front of my house, particularly somewhere in the road so people have to at least look at it whenever they drive by.


----------



## Greimour (Sep 26, 2013)

I'd be sat down with a book in one hand and a coffee mug in the other - a plaque reading a quote like: "The more I learn, the more I wish I didn't know." would be captioned on the book. I'd prob want it stationed in the entrance hall of the worlds biggest and most well stocked library in existence; for whichever time frame it may be erected in.


----------



## Blade (Sep 26, 2013)

I think I would like a bronze park bench with myself sitting in a casual position at one end.

There is a hiking-bicycle trail running through the city where I live that often goes through or along wooded areas. I would like the monument placed in the trees along the trail edge where it will be happened upon rather sitting out in the open wasting public space.

This would result in purses and shopping bags being set on my lap on a regular basis but then it is always pleasing to be useful.


----------



## felix (Sep 26, 2013)

Next to another great statue, pointing and laughing at it.


----------



## escorial (Sep 26, 2013)

midnightpoet..bent over..a very common position maybe..ha
bookmasta..fitting outside the old house.
Greimour..very profound..can picture that one so easy.
Blade..yours reminds me of a statue in Lliverpool by Tommy Steele...cool
felix..who would you like to laugh at..ha.


----------



## Jeko (Sep 26, 2013)

Next to felix's statue, giving approval of the position of his statue.


----------



## felix (Sep 26, 2013)

I've changed my mind: I want to be standing behind Nelson's Column, on an equally high column of my own, doing the 'bunny ears' behind his head.


----------



## escorial (Sep 26, 2013)

ha..guys


----------



## Jeko (Sep 26, 2013)

I have not changed my mind.


----------



## Blade (Sep 26, 2013)

Cadence said:


> Next to felix's statue, giving approval of the position of his statue.



Do we have a convoy? This could turn out like Westminster Abbey.:icon_shaking2:


----------



## Greimour (Sep 27, 2013)

Ha, in accordance to felix and Cadance... I want my statue to be taking a picture of Nelsons statue with felix behind and Cadance in the shot - which will partly be in the way of anyone else wishing to take that exact photo.

On the other hand, 




I wouldn't mind one like that ^_^


----------



## Leyline (Sep 27, 2013)

[h=3]SILVER NAILS[/h]         *     A MAN was  		crucified. He came to the city a stranger,
        was accused, and nailed to a cross. He lingered hanging.
        Laughed at the crowd. "The nails are iron," he
        said, "You are cheap. In my country when we crucify
        we use silver nails. . ." So he went jeering. They
        did not understand him at first. Later they talked about
        him in changed voices in the saloons, bowling alleys, and
        churches. It came over them every man is crucified
        only once in his life and the law of humanity dictates
        silver nails be used for the job. A statue was erected
        to him in a public square. Not having gathered his
        name when he was among them, they wrote him as John
        Silvernail on the statue.

-- Carl Sandburg
*
​


----------



## escorial (Sep 27, 2013)

ha...Greimour


----------



## Pandora (Oct 3, 2013)

Firstly what a cool creative question, escorial, I've enjoyed the responses.

I would like to be back home in Wisconsin where there are four seasons.
 Placed deep in a birch forest just off a hiking path.  I would be holding a basket of delightful treats
 for my cherished birds and other woodland creatures. My hand would be outstretched, palm open, 
there resting a chipmunk peacefully munching a huge peanut. Songbirds of all colors would surround my feet. 
We would greet others who appreciated our world and there I would be happy forever.


----------



## escorial (Oct 3, 2013)

even once you've plunged into lifes decline pandora you stil want to give to nature....I would take some fruit place it there and read a bit of a book before departing.


----------



## WechtleinUns (Oct 3, 2013)

Wow... Pandora... that's awesome.

I'd like my statue to be transformable into a giant robot with dual M-50 Machine Gun Turrets and lazers for eyebeams. Why? Because *SCIENCE.*


----------



## Pandora (Oct 4, 2013)

I picture that escorial


----------



## Pandora (Oct 4, 2013)

That is awesome too WechtleinUns, lazer beam eyes, 8)  funny you should mention Science, 
I toyed with my statue orbiting space but thought what if it fell to Earth and hurt someone, ha!

Lazer Beam Eyes would make a great title for a poem.


----------



## WechtleinUns (Oct 4, 2013)

Haha, I was worried that you'd see the statue and think horrible things of me, Pandora. I'd be programmed to aim for squirrels...


----------



## Pandora (Oct 7, 2013)

WechtleinUns said:


> Haha, I was worried that you'd see the statue and think horrible things of me, Pandora. I'd be programmed to aim for squirrels...


Oh that got a sad smilie. We have had our share of run ins with squirrels, probably live trapped and relocated almost 100 over the years.
We joke they think it's a walkabout taking them to the park, a vacation of sorts. I even wrote a story about one of them.
 he was our favorite  :lol:


----------



## escorial (Oct 25, 2013)

_so many statues feature men on their horses and i thought is there any statues say of a man in a jeep/car?_


----------



## WechtleinUns (Oct 25, 2013)

That's a good question escorial. But you know what? I get the feeling that we're going to be seeing less and less statues around. I mean, why have a statue when I can have a movie made after me, right?


----------



## escorial (Oct 25, 2013)

yeah i get that "w".....and statues maybe out of dare...yeah..see that to!


----------



## BobtailCon (Oct 25, 2013)

Mine would be deep in the woods. It would be me in a long robe, clutching a journal in my left hand. In my right hand, a long staff.


----------



## escorial (Oct 25, 2013)

an mighty you would look.


----------



## TheLamprey (Oct 25, 2013)

I would be dressed as a Knight, pushing a sword vertically down a giant snakes maw


----------



## escorial (Oct 25, 2013)

wow!


----------



## Blade (Oct 26, 2013)

WechtleinUns said:


> That's a good question escorial. But you know what? I get the feeling that we're going to be seeing less and less statues around. I mean, why have a statue when I can have a movie made after me, right?


I have never given that any thought but I think you may be right. What few statues there are around today tend to get put up out of the way somewhere so as not to be conspicuous or in anyone's way. Then, of course, there is the ever looming horror of 'wasting' public money on such extravagances. Movies are also vandal proof.:icon_compress:





escorial said:


> _so many statues feature men on their horses and i thought is there any statues say of a man in a jeep/car?_


 Not likely as they would use up too much material and obscure the object of the presentation whereas horses elevate and expose it. Vehicles are just not archaic enough.:ghost:


----------



## popsprocket (Oct 26, 2013)

Well if I can't be displayed in my car and I can't ride a horse, then my statue shall have me up on 6ft stilts. I'll be posed to show how much fun I'm having.


----------



## Greimour (Dec 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *escorial*
> 
> _so many statues feature men on their horses and i thought is there any statues say of a man in a jeep/car?_





Blade said:


> I have never given that any thought but I think you may be right. What few statues there are around today tend to get put up out of the way somewhere so as not to be conspicuous or in anyone's way. Then, of course, there is the ever looming horror of 'wasting' public money on such extravagances. Movies are also vandal proof.:icon_compress: Not likely as they would use up too much material and obscure the object of the presentation whereas horses elevate and expose it. Vehicles are just not archaic enough.:ghost:


----------



## Mistique (Dec 23, 2013)

escorial said:


> _so many statues feature men on their horses and i thought is there any statues say of a man in a jeep/car?_



Well, not exactly a man in a car, but how about one on a car?

https://www.google.nl/search?q=stat...-sculptures-of-underwater-museum.html;720;480


----------



## escorial (Dec 23, 2013)

ha..close as mistique


----------

